# Turning the key ejects my CD and reset the clock instead of starting car.



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got a 2001 SE with some strange Electrical problem out of the blue. Drove it no problems what so ever until this morning when I stopped for my coffee headed to work and got back in to find that instead of turning over, it blinked the electrics, ejected my CD and reset my clock and pre-sets... I'm guessing it's a problem in the ignition system, but I'm not sure where to start. It fires up still and runs perfectly fine once it gets going. I've had no problems with the car since I got it a year ago. It's got just over 150000 miles on it which for a 14 year old car and is low give that it was in Texas for 12 of those years. The only thing's wrong I've noticed have been a slow leak in the Air Con so I have to top it off and the door seals are a bit warn out because of the hot weather in Texas...

I'm thinking that the door seals being shot is the cause of the problem. I'm in Oregon and it's a far more damp place then Texas. Texas get Rain, Oregon gets rain. The difference is Texas gets it in heaps, we just get it all the time.

What do you guy's think? I'm going to have to take it to a shop to get it checked out, I just want to bit of a better idea what to point the towards when I get there.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*I know the ION has a censer for the doors- that when it goes bad, the car wont start. Of course they put it under the door air bag. It tells the driver that a door is not shut all the way. You know the old idiot light thing but now its just one more thing to screw up the works. Where can I buy a old fashion car met for the masses? Looks like Henry Ford is really dead.
If people don't know if there door is open, maybe they shouldn't be be-hind the wheel.
I got to wonder if your not on to the problem with your Nissan. *


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

That would suck, but I'm thinking it's more electrical then that, because as I said it kills my clock and presets and ejects any disc in the cd player. Wish it was so simple. I can pull apart a door and fix a limit switch in my sleep, but trouble shooting this level of electrical problem is beyond high-school electronics. Heck my Autos Class was actually a class for making and racing electric three wheeler and not working on real cars, welcome to Oregon.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*Your right*



ThavionHawk said:


> That would suck, but I'm thinking it's more electrical then that, because as I said it kills my clock and presets and ejects any disc in the cd player. Wish it was so simple. I can pull apart a door and fix a limit switch in my sleep, but trouble shooting this level of electrical problem is beyond high-school electronics. Heck my Autos Class was actually a class for making and racing electric three wheeler and not working on real cars, welcome to Oregon.


There is a voltage and very small current to keep your clock and radio set to a bias. It is called a 'Parasitic drain' as there is a small drain on your battery to keep these things active. And that's like a few mA. It would take a few months to drain a fully charged battery. To me it sounds as tho you are losing this bias voltage and it could be messing up your computer as well.
Yes I would hate to think short too. I'm thinking a poor connector. Even a poor battery connector or its cables. Sounds like a poor connection to me.
PS : Oregon is Beautiful.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

You Know Thavionhawh,
I never thought of the ignition switch being a part of that bias voltage needed to set our digital crap but then may-be your on to it. Me I would check the main power like battery cables and there connectors because they may work under heavy load but crap out under the low, low, one.
I would think the bias would be independent of the ignition switch but who knows. That's not the way I would have done it. You could be right.
Ha, trust me you don't want the formula's for Parasitic drain on a battery at such charge.
Ya, Up here in the snow and cold NH. our roads are nothing like yours. You would think we all needed trucks. I never saw Or. I have an old E-mail friend from there and I get tune in a-little. Two great pic's Or & Tx. Its pretty cool around here too. Bumpy but cool.


----------

